# Help with high schools please!!!



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

Can anyone advise me on high schools that are good and still have places for next September?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Most schools have waiting lists, but I dare say that come September there may be a few places available, due to the amount of people leaving.

You will need to contact the schools and ask to be put on a wait list.
There is a fee involved ( usually a few hundred dhs)

Here are some lists of schools and the curriculums they follow.

Dubai schools

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz

Schools are a very personal choice and what may fit one child/family, may not suit another.

There are many factors to consider: location of school to home/work, availability of places, whether they have an entrance test that your child may/may not pass, cost of fees, etc etc


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

it really depends on where you are going to live.. give us that info and we can help you. if you sign up now most if not all will have spots available to you. just get ready for sticker shock unless your company will foot the bill.


----------



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks. We're not sure where we'll be living yet. We're with an agency who will find us jobs in June...can't come over before that as our wedding is on the 19th!! I'm just worried about not having a school set up before we get there. Will we be cutting it fine leaving it until June/ July? And seriously...thank you for the help, we don't have a clue!!!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Emmajbg said:


> Thanks. We're not sure where we'll be living yet. We're with an agency who will find us jobs in June...can't come over before that as our wedding is on the 19th!! I'm just worried about not having a school set up before we get there. Will we be cutting it fine leaving it until June/ July? And seriously...thank you for the help, we don't have a clue!!!


We have found it easier to get places for our older children 14 and 12. In fact when we were looking at schools each school could more or less accomodate them it was our youngest that we had the problem with. You should email all the schools that you fancy and ask about the availability of places and go from there.

Hope things go well and good luck with the wedding

Debbie


----------



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh thank you for that! I'm getting a bit overwhelmed by it all. I'm also worried about the fees....worried we won't be paid enough to afford it! Do the wages in Dubai reflect how expensive it is to live?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Emmajbg said:


> Oh thank you for that! I'm getting a bit overwhelmed by it all. I'm also worried about the fees....worried we won't be paid enough to afford it! Do the wages in Dubai reflect how expensive it is to live?


Emma

Thats exactly my thoughts hubby moved out in Jan and we are relocating in April with the children. We unfortunately rented our villa before prices started falling - we are probably paying about 50-60k AED more than what it is worth now but that was beyond our control but by the time you add on 3 sets of school fees I start to panic!! If we were just a couple or even with one child we would be very well off!! But hubby seems to think we will be ok so we have came with the attitude go and see and if it doesnt work out we go home and nothing lost!!! the children and I are out i Dubai just now for a week so the kids can look about see the school etc and they were there today for testing and seemed to like what they have seen so fingers crossed we will be good

Good Luck


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Please dont tell me you are moving here- and neither of you have a job organised.

The UAE has certainly been a very expensive place to live over the past few years.
Rental prices have started to drop, but are still at the higher end.

School fees will set you back between 30 - 60, 000 dhs a year per child ( depending on school and childs year level).

There are still people out there making decent money, and those who are just surviving- and there are plenty that couldnt afford to live here- hence the dumping of cars at the airport and leaving villas fully furnished, in their haste to return to their home countries.

I would be very, very hesitant to move out to the UAE with a child at this stage if neither of you have secured work 1st ( more so, if you are leaving secure jobs behind)


----------



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow. Good luck Debbie. I really hope it works out for you. We're in the same boat really. I'm a beauty therapy tutor and my fiance is a personal trainer so hopefully the consultancy we're with will employ us both and subsidize accommodation. We're just gonna go over and see how it all pans out. I just don't want to risk our standard of living getting worse!!!


----------



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for your concern. We will be getting jobs before we come over..I'm mad not stupid!! I'm holding out for the right job before we move.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Emmajbg said:


> Wow. Good luck Debbie. I really hope it works out for you. We're in the same boat really. I'm a beauty therapy tutor and my fiance is a personal trainer so hopefully the consultancy we're with will employ us both and subsidize accommodation. We're just gonna go over and see how it all pans out. I just don't want to risk our standard of living getting worse!!!


I know what you mean - I think it depends on what you like doing - with 3 children more of our time is spent with them and wanting them to carry on with the activities that they do here. We like to go out for a meal once in awhile etc but aren't looking to be out partying all the time!!! We have found food/meals out etc to be in comparison to the UK so fingers crossed we will be fine


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Emmajbg said:


> Thank you for your concern. We will be getting jobs before we come over..I'm mad not stupid!! I'm holding out for the right job before we move.


Good to hear.

Just do your homework 1st, as sadly neither profession pays very well.
If you look through some older threads here, you will find that personal trainers have been offered as little as 3,500 dhs a month ( 650 pounds- with shared accommodation).

Also wanted to say that the schools havent confirmed closing dates yet, but due to Ramadan + Eid being earlier this year- looks like all schools will be closed from mid June until mid/ late Sept.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I am going to be as tactful as I can and please don't think I'm being deliberately brutal, but.......A personal trainer and a beauty therapy trainer with a child in high school will not be able to afford a decent standard of living in Dubai. Sorry.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> 
> Also wanted to say that the schools havent confirmed closing dates yet, but due to Ramadan + Eid being earlier this year- looks like all schools will be closed from mid June until mid/ late Sept.


Hush your mouth Sgilli. Our school has stated they'll be back on 6th September. I am naively believing them. Please don't spoil my delusions.

Even if it one of the horrible Gems schools, my children love it and receive a good education and will be dying to return by early September. (Andy??)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

flossie said:


> Hush your mouth Sgilli. Our school has stated they'll be back on 6th September. I am naively believing them. Please don't spoil my delusions.
> 
> Even if it one of the horrible Gems schools, my children love it and receive a good education and will be dying to return by early September. (Andy??)


Hehehe- you can only dream and hope I guess
Though Im sure you fantasize about the return date being...somewhere in late June I presume


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Early July would be great. We're heading off to Blighty to show our kids how their father wooed their mother. (Hanging out in pubs and getting drunk alot!!) 

Actually, I'm sure we'll be hanging out in museums rather than pubs, but should still be fun. Might take them to Fulham Registry Office to show them the opulence I was (not) surrounded by as I pledged my life away. I mean, married their father.


----------



## BigDick (Feb 10, 2009)

*depends which school you are looking for*

Well good question

It depends you want to schools that you pay for or schools that someone pays your tuition for you...

The first mostly all are open the second it is very competitive and what you got to offer and how good determines whether you get it



Emmajbg said:


> Can anyone advise me on high schools that are good and still have places for next September?


----------



## jimdale (Feb 10, 2009)

flossie said:


> I am going to be as tactful as I can and please don't think I'm being deliberately brutal, but.......A personal trainer and a beauty therapy trainer with a child in high school will not be able to afford a decent standard of living in Dubai. Sorry.


xxxxx. My wife and I came to Dubai a year ago, me a personal trainer and her a fitness instructor. We have a kiddie who is now 8. We managed just fine. If your willing to work hard and don't expect too much it'll all work out. These people who have money seem to think us minions can't survive unless we live in a 5 bedroom mansion! I'm now assistant manager in the gym...after only a short time, but extra training we were able to do outside gym hours bumped up the wages too.
If you don't mind me asking honey....do you train beauty in a salon and your intended work in a gym? And do you have savings to bring with you? If not get as much as you can before you decide to come over....wages here do look better than they are as the cost of living is more. Do you have jobs set up before you come here? Let me know if I can help you all..... We know how scary it is making that move.Whatever happens...chin up. If you want to make something of your lives I say go for it!!! We've never regretted it.


----------

